# Invest in Bandsaw or Joiner or Both?



## MonkandSons (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

Gotta a purchase predicament I'd like some advice on. I'm currently a small custom starting to focus on tables and benches from reclaimed lumber. 

My shop is missing both a bandsaw and joiner and I've gotta a budget of $1000 to work with. 

I was originally planning on finding a good used version of both, but I am considering focusing the money on just one piece in order to get something more substantial. 

I know $1000 isn't that much but I need to move beyond my Dewalt jig and hand planer in order to produce more/better tables. So what do you think?


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

if you own hand planes than i would go with the bandsaw. my bandsaw is for what i do my go too machine. i paid around 1000$ for my 14 in rikon. i have a small 4 in jointer and also a 6 inch. they def do come in handy tho! see if you can find something on craigslist


----------



## MonkandSons (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks I guess I've just learned to survived without a bandsaw but they do seem versatile workhorses.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are in a business format I'd get the jointer. It's going to provide you speed that handplanes can't match. If you are doing this as a hobby I'd go with the bandsaw for it's versatility. If you can wait you might be able to look for used and swing both. With reclaimed woods the jointer is really going to be a timesaver for bringing it back to square though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bandsaw!*

A small jointer, 4" or 6", typically will straighten an edge or flatten a surface. There are many other ways to straighten an edge...table saw, router with a guide, router table and handplane.

Flattening a surface is best done with a jointer, but a handplane can also be used.

Now why a bandsaw? A properly set up bandsaw, with a good resaw blade will slice as little as 1/16" off one surface, and when backed by a flat board against the fence can be used to true and flatten a board up to 8" or 10" wide. Then with minor planing or sanding to remove the saw marks, you now have a smooth board. It's like a straightening jig. 
I've never had to do this because I have several jointers, but it never ceases to amaze me when I resaw a thin slice off and wide board perfectly true.

The bandsaw is a greatly under estimated and versatile machine. It's best for ripping thick stock with no kickback, and by tilting the table 7 degrees in either direction you can make dovetail joints. Of course it's the only machine that will cut curves of all radii in most materials. Resawing small logs is possible with a sled, which I have used to get great spalted maple from logs found along the roadside. I should admit also I have 4 bandsaws of various capacities from 10" to 18".
Each has it's own application. I got a very capable used 14" Craftsman from Craig's List for $250.00, so don't assume new is the only way to go.  bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Both, if you can. Of course it's easy to spend another person's money, but it can easily be done for $1000, and get two good machines new.

Used? Completely different ballgame. You might have to be patient, and willing to drive 100 miles at a moments notice, but you can get a lot for $1000.

My bandsaw was bought new from HF with a 20% coupon for about $310 after taxes. That also got me a three year warranty. I threw a Powermatic riser block on it for $50 I got at the wood show. It's basically a Grizzly or Jet with customer QC. Mine has been fantastic, fit and finish a B+.

I got a mid-90s Craftsman 6-1/8 jointer off of CL last year for $200 with a mobile base included. I looked for almost a year, but when the right one came along I was ready.

That's about half of your budget, so yes it can certainly be done.


----------



## MonkandSons (Sep 14, 2011)

Great suggestions! I do think a joiner is more urgent for me for making table tops, but I never knew you could do all those things with a bandsaw! I always thought 'curves' . 

Will play the Craigslist waiting game and pounce like a lion at the first good tools I see. Thanks again


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

I love my bandsaw, but I would go with a jointer. I got a 12" parallelogram for 1000 from a shop going out of business. Its def. my workhorse.


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I am in the same situation, both would be nice to have.
My current problem on the jointer, is 6" or 8", I decided to go with 8", after all the hand planing in the last year, my biceps can deal with getting an 8" in my basement.


----------



## Shavings (May 27, 2012)

A good 14-16" bandsaw is very versatile. When I first started woodworking in the mid 80's it was the first power tool/saw in my shop. (actually it was a 8" bench top) I went 6 years before I bought a table saw. 
The Rikon 14" bandsaw is an excellent choice for reasonable jing.
You can always set up your router table to do edge joining. I did it for years before I had the money to buy a joiner. 
Maybe pick up a good used 6" joiner on CL. for little money. 
Just my 2 cents!

R..


----------



## jdfisher2009 (Dec 28, 2011)

You might go check out the Grizzly website, they had some pretty good deals going on there.


----------

